# Shoulder popping



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sounds like you need less poundage

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

No sounds like you need to see a doctor!


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Best case scenario it's inflammation. But it could be a lot worse than that. If it's hurting you need to see a doctor and get it checked out before you end up with a possible tear or rupture.


----------



## BlackOut369 (Jan 8, 2016)

I dislocated my shoulder once playing baseball, I ran into the same issues, it would pop every single time shooting. The only thing that really helped was taking about 6 months off, I mean trying to not lift my arm above shoulder height then eventually start with really light weight training (dumbbell flys). What basically happened was I had to build up my muscles so that it would take some strain off of my tendons and other tissue. It will still pop every now and then but there is no pain and it doesn't affect my shot.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm shooting 55 pounds, so it's not an issue with poundage. I believe i injured it playing soccer or biking years ago. It is painful every time I let my arm down. I've been shooting for 5 years, and it only happens after shooting compound for an extended period of time. I shoot at least 2 hours a day. 

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I now shoot 40lbs. for indoor target archery, after many steriod shots in my shoulders and my bow shoulder rebuilt by surgery plus I still have problems with my shoulders my age now is 63 ,for years I shot 55-60 lbs indoors for archery,shot 70lbs to hunt with and 3d archery,if I was to start over I would have got a 40-50 lb. target bow shot 45 lbs. indoors and outdoors 50 lbs. and had a hunting bow set at 55 lbs. take care of your shoulders turn your bows down and good luck,Pete53


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

RCR_III said:


> Best case scenario it's inflammation. But it could be a lot worse than that. If it's hurting you need to see a doctor and get it checked out before you end up with a possible tear or rupture.


Yes, see a doctor. Don't put it off. Beat up as I am, looking at 68 next month, overhauled shoulder from accident, and I draw 55 pounds damn near all day. 
I picture might help with you at full draw as you normally would. If you have your shoulder up the ball isn't set in the socket. This can cause ouch.


----------



## bahne (Sep 18, 2014)

I have this too


----------



## markus_ger (Dec 1, 2016)

Hard to tell without seeing your shot execution. 

when shooting properly with lowered front shoulder, your upper arm bone should be straight towards your glenohumeral joint. Nothing should be popping and you should see a doctor if you experience any pain. 

If your execution is poor and your bones do not line up, it could be anything. Best see an experienced coach in competition archery then.


----------



## Iowa36 (Oct 3, 2016)

I have had surgery on my shoulder twice. Still happens, as long as the pain isn't there, it probably is just swelling.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Could be alot of things: rotator cuff, labrum, bicep tendon, AC joint or could be one of them resulting from muscle imbalances in the back of the shoulder blade. Get your family physician to refer you to a GOOD ortho doc and to a physical therapist. Could be seeing great results within a few visits.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I'm not a real doctor but I play one on the internet. &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I dtore my left AC back in 1985. It never grew back correctly (my left side is "longer" than my right side). I dislocated my right side (draw side) glenoid-humerus several dozen times in sports and army life.


...And mine has never popped like that!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

I was told by a trainer that it's an impingement and the popping noise is the inflamed tendon slipping or "popping" as it tries to move freely. He recommended I get a MRI, but he said more than likely they will need to go in and cleanup the scar tissue if you ever expect it to go away. He said it is very common with weight lifters, or anyone that does a repetitive shoulder movement sport, aka archery. I was also told that eventually it would cause more damage and I would making the repair harder to accomplish.

I've tried lower poundage, no lifting for a couple of months, and some over-the counter joint medication. I can get it to the point that the pain is tolerable, but it hasn't went away in over 2 years now, so don't be foolish (like me) and go get it looked at before it gets worse.


----------

